# Please help me help Malty



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I got a call from a local rescue about a male Maltese named Malty. I was given incorrect info and was told he was 2. He is actually 6. It was just a miscommunication between another volunteer from this rescue. Anyway, Malty is a twice owner surrendered boy. He was with his first family for 3 years. They had a small child who was not taught how to treat a small dog and basically tormented him. And Malty bit. I do not blame Malty for this. He has had no obedience training, and was obviously never played with because he didn’t know what to do with toys and squeaky toys scared him. It is my theory that he was kept in a crate most of the time because his lower front teeth are worn down from him biting the crate. He doesn’t have problems being crated at his foster home, nor here this weekend that I’ve had him, although he understandably doesn’t really want to go into his crate at night. During the day he has gone in on his own to lie down in the crate I have here by the computer, while I’m on line. I have only decided to crate him since I know he will be crated when going back to his foster home. And I have my girl Zoe to consider. She would not be ok with him sharing our bed right now. His first owners dropped him off at the Humane Society.

His 2nd family adopted him from the HS, and were totally clueless on how to raise a dog. Again no obedience training. Still no playing with toys. They did not crate him, but when they felt he was a nuisance, put him out in the garage. Somewhere along the line Malty was allowed to believe mounting was an appropriate form of play. His ‘dad’ encouraged this behavior by pulling down his shirt sleeve and shaking his arm to let him ‘have at it’ so to speak. He thought it funny. He also encouraged him to growl, bark and lunge at a neighbor dog, thinking it ‘cute’. Malty’s mounting form of seeking affection and play became to the point that it was constant. His mom and dad separated and he stayed with dad who continued to encourage bad behavior and when it got to be too much for him, tossed him out in the garage. Mom & dad decided to reconcile and when mom came home, Malty’s mounting behavior was so problematic that in her attempt to discipline, which I still don’t know what that was, he became aggressive. So they contacted this local rescue to take him. They told this rescue that if they didn’t take him, they would drop him off at the HS.

Malty has been in his foster home for approximately 1 month. She simply has too many dogs. He is her 10th dog. Malty did extremely well in her home for the first few weeks. The “honeymoon” stage. However he has now displayed problems with the foster’s large dog. He has regressed in her home and chooses to go down in her basement to be by himself. Also, his foster mom thinks he may have some aggression issues due to his growling at times. She’s desperate to find another foster home for him.

I’ve had Malty since Saturday night. That evening when I got on the floor with him or sat on a chair with him to give him affection, scratch his ears, etc… he did try to mount my arm. I gave a simple “uh-uh” cue and gently pushed him off with two fingers on his chest. I’m not a dog trainer or behaviorist so I can only tell you what I thought I saw happening. I felt when he felt safer in my calmer house, and someone was actually showing him affection, he seemed to immediately respond with “oh this is familiar, I know what’s expected” and tried to mount my arm in what I believe was play. After giving the vocal correction and gently pushing him off with my two fingers on his chest, it appeared to me that he was confused. Wanting to please, wanting to experience what was familiar, but then a growing bit of frustration at not knowing what to do now. And yes, he did growl. However his body language, level of the tail, more wagging than swishing, his placement of his head did not indicate aggression to me. I felt it more of a play growl or talk. The next morning once again he did try to mount my arm when I was showing him affection. However all it took was the vocal cue “uh-uh” and a point of my finger and he never actually made contact with my arm. The rest of the morning and afternoon were calm and peaceful. He showed no interest in playing with Jett, despite his most valiant attempts to engage Malty in play. He is quite playful with the rubber Nylabones laying around my house. He most prefers to be in my lap or by my feet and snoozes a lot. But he has his playful times, but again by himself. When I played with my two, it seemed to stress him, and he would go off and play by himself with a Nylabone. 

Later that afternoon, my parents dropped by to meet him. This seemed to really stress Malty. He is very much a barker when a visitor comes and sounds ferocious. But he was not aggressive at all with my parents. He hunkered down in a ‘fetal’ type position when they bent down to pet him. He was nervous with them at my house and paced in frantic circles. So I sat down on the floor and he again tried to mount my arm. Again all I had to do was the verbal “uh-uh” and a point of my finger. To me it seemed he needed to do this physical act of mounting my arm to help relieve his anxiety. And yes he did a soft growl in what appeared to be frustration the first time I did not allow contact. But the minute he would sit beside me I would praise him and pet him. Honestly, if a dog could glow, he glowed with pleasure at doing something right. He was still anxious so I gave him a Nylabone which he happily took and soon was stretched out on the floor and acting like a normal dog. When my parents left it again stressed him, but not to the same degree as when they arrived.

This morning Malty has really progressed. He showed interest while Jett and I played with a toy. And he actually picked up a toy himself and played with it. And when Jett squeaked his toy, it didn’t scare Malty. Malty is 100% housetrained. Absolutely no accidents. However he doesn’t like to go outside by himself if he doesn’t have to relieve himself. He goes out reluctantly to potty, but is desperate to come back inside. If he doesn’t have to go out to potty, he will put on the brakes when trying to encourage him to go outside. I’m sure it has to do with the years of being heartlessly tossed out into the garage.

At his foster home, his mom says he is crate aggressive and goes nuts when her large dog goes by. So far he has not exhibited that behavior when either Zoe or Jett pass by his crate. However he is only crated here at night when we go to bed. He is crated much more at his foster home. But last night I purposely coaxed Z & J to go by his crate before going to bed to see his reaction. There was none. He does cry and bark and scratch for maybe 20-30 minutes, but then lays down and goes to sleep.

So this is the problem. His current foster home does not feel her place is good for him and he is not good for her large dog. I think his current foster home is much better than his previous home and much better than the HS, but not a good place for him either. His current foster mom is seriously considering taking him back to his owners. If she does that, he will most likely end up at the HS. Both his foster mom and I feel that this boy is worth saving and that he is more misunderstood than aggressive. However, he has bitten twice. I can’t even begin to tell you the depth of my nightmares that if something were to happen to me and Zoe ended up in rescue, that someone would label her aggressive and unadoptable, and euthanize her because she is a talker. She growls in play, she grumbles under her breath while walking away when she doesn’t get her way, she is a just a verbal girl. Yes she is my dominant girl, but in no way aggressive. She voices her displeasure at being moved in bed when she’s all comfy and asleep. But is quick to snuggle and give kisses once I’ve readjusted my position.

If my situation were different, I would foster Malty myself. However I am gone for way too many hours to leave him home alone during the day. My store is a good 30-40 minute drive so I can’t come home at noon and let him out. Besides, I can’t leave the store. I can’t have Malty at the store with me because of people constantly coming in and out, and if they have a large dog with them it would be way too stressful on Malty and I feel would be detrimental to his behavior. My parents are not the solution and I would not ask for them to help with a rescue. And they seem unable to get the whole timing thing with clicker training. Their response is way too slow and it is very confusing to the dogs. And when I had agreed to take Malty for the weekend, I had already committed to taking another foster who will be coming to me in the next week or so. I’m angry with Malty’s foster mom because it’s evident that she was planning on telling me that she doesn’t feel she can foster him AFTER I spent time with him. She knows I have a dominate girl that gets stressed very easily and would not do well with a dominate dog. So far he has not displayed dominance to Zoe, but it’s only been a couple of days. And she herself acknowledges that trying to take him to the store with me would be a very bad idea for him. So this is what I’m asking. Is there anyone that would be willing to foster Malty? It would be with Second Chance Small Animal Rescue. Or if you are involved with another rescue, perhaps they would just transfer Malty to your rescue. He is in need of bi-lateral patella surgery. Once he’s in a good, calm foster home and can properly be evaluated after the honeymoon phase, maybe a rescue with the resources would be willing to pay for his LP surgery. I am in Northern Indiana. Malty is a larger boy. I’m guessing around 11 lbs.

Sorry for the long post but I wanted to be sure to be very honest and lay it all out on the line so that if anyone is wanting to help Malty, they are fully aware of his history.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal, you're such a doll. I wish I could help little Malty. Have you considered NMR, or is he tied to Second Chance? His foster home is obviously not a good or healthy environment for him. All the best for him - please give him a kiss from me. :smootch:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry you got put in the middle of this. If you were closer I would foster Malty in a heartbeat. I wish there were rescue closer to me so I could help out more with all these poor little babies. I hope everything works itself out.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Crystal...I feel for you...I really do. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Crystal, your description of this little guy and your interactions with him were described so well that I almost thought I was there with you. My heart just breaks for this little one who has been dealt some bad cards in life so far. It really pains me to think of him going back to that foster home. Is there a way he could go to work with you and stay in an x-pen or something? It sounds like he has done so well there with you.

Gosh I hope he finds a home with someone who can show him what "the good life" is. He deserves better than he's had so far.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 9 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722740


> So this is the problem. His current foster home does not feel her place is good for him and he is not good for her large dog. I think his current foster home is much better than his previous home and much better than the HS, but not a good place for him either. His current foster mom is seriously considering taking him back to his owners. If she does that, he will most likely end up at the HS. Both his foster mom and I feel that this boy is worth saving and that he is more misunderstood than aggressive. However, he has bitten twice. I can’t even begin to tell you the depth of my nightmares that if something were to happen to me and Zoe ended up in rescue, that someone would label her aggressive and unadoptable, and euthanize her because she is a talker. She growls in play, she grumbles under her breath while walking away when she doesn’t get her way, she is a just a verbal girl. Yes she is my dominant girl, but in no way aggressive. She voices her displeasure at being moved in bed when she’s all comfy and asleep. But is quick to snuggle and give kisses once I’ve readjusted my position.
> 
> If my situation were different, I would foster Malty myself. However I am gone for way too many hours to leave him home alone during the day. My store is a good 30-40 minute drive so I can’t come home at noon and let him out. Besides, I can’t leave the store. I can’t have Malty at the store with me because of people constantly coming in and out, and if they have a large dog with them it would be way too stressful on Malty and I feel would be detrimental to his behavior. My parents are not the solution and I would not ask for them to help with a rescue. And they seem unable to get the whole timing thing with clicker training. Their response is way too slow and it is very confusing to the dogs. And when I had agreed to take Malty for the weekend, I had already committed to taking another foster who will be coming to me in the next week or so. I’m angry with Malty’s foster mom because it’s evident that she was planning on telling me that she doesn’t feel she can foster him AFTER I spent time with him. She knows I have a dominate girl that gets stressed very easily and would not do well with a dominate dog. So far he has not displayed dominance to Zoe, but it’s only been a couple of days. And she herself acknowledges that trying to take him to the store with me would be a very bad idea for him. So this is what I’m asking. Is there anyone that would be willing to foster Malty? It would be with Second Chance Small Animal Rescue. Or if you are involved with another rescue, perhaps they would just transfer Malty to your rescue. He is in need of bi-lateral patella surgery. Once he’s in a good, calm foster home and can properly be evaluated after the honeymoon phase, maybe a rescue with the resources would be willing to pay for his LP surgery. I am in Northern Indiana. Malty is a larger boy. I’m guessing around 11 lbs.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I wanted to be sure to be very honest and lay it all out on the line so that if anyone is wanting to help Malty, they are fully aware of his history.[/B]


Hi Crystal, thanks for taking the time to tell us about this little guy. He sounds like he's progressed a lot in just two days with you. Imagine what someone with the time could do. Crystal, could you clarify something you wrote. When you said the current foster is considering taking him back to his owners, and that they will more than likely take him to the HS. You then said you feel he is worth saving. What do you think will happen to him if he is taken to the HS? Is it not a no-kill shelter? The problem is, most rescues won't take a dog from another rescue unless he is going to be killed. I just asked one if we could do anything, and that was her reply. Do you have any direct knowledge that he will be put down? It breaks my heart to think that Malty could die without someone to foster him and give him the training and attention he needs. Is he neutered? Gosh there has to be something we can do. Anyone?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Crystal my heart goes out to Malty. It is absolutely heartbreaking to read about the homes that Malty has been shuffled through. I know if it were the right fit you would keep him. There's gotta be someone out there who can give him the home he so deserves. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (maltilover @ Feb 9 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722914


> Hi Crystal, thanks for taking the time to tell us about this little guy. He sounds like he's progressed a lot in just two days with you. Imagine what someone with the time could do. Crystal, could you clarify something you wrote. When you said the current foster is considering taking him back to his owners, and that they will more than likely take him to the HS. You then said you feel he is worth saving. What do you think will happen to him if he is taken to the HS? Is it not a no-kill shelter? The problem is, most rescues won't take a dog from another rescue unless he is going to be killed. I just asked one if we could do anything, and that was her reply. Do you have any direct knowledge that he will be put down? It breaks my heart to think that Malty could die without someone to foster him and give him the training and attention he needs. Is he neutered? Gosh there has to be something we can do. Anyone?[/B]


The Humane Society is a kill shelter. If he is brought in by his owners, he will most likely be euthanized. I do understand that rescues have to be very careful in evaluating whether a dog is adoptable or not due to liability issues. If a dog bit, and someone sued, then the rescue could no longer help all the other dogs in desperate need of help.

As for the rescue's answer to you, I'm not sure why that is their policy. Rescues to my knowledge will help each other out in certain cases. Right now NMR does not have a place for him. However, I do have some positive news. I have talked with Zoe's trainer who only uses positive training techniques. She is the one who evaluates whether or not a dog is adoptable for the County Humane Society. And her very good friend is an animal behaviorist at Purdue. I sent her a copy of my thread and she's in agreement that he is more fear aggressive and very savable. She unfortunately does not feel she would be a good foster home for him since she has 3 large dogs and the main issue at his current foster home is her one large dog. She is also in agreement that having him at my store would not be fair to him either and would make his issues worse. However, if I find a foster here locally, she will help train him and work with behavior issues for free. I checked out the list of volunteers for Small Paws Rescue. There is a foster home here in my town. So I called them. I spoke to the wife. They've only fostered once for Small Paws and ended up adopting. So they have a Bichon and a Poodle. He is retired, she's still working. They are totally aware of Malty's issues. She will speak to her husband and get back to me tomorrow. So if they take him, Second Chance may surrendor him to Small Paws. However, we have not contacted the director of Small Paws so that is a HUGE MAY. I have talked with Mary Palmer, NMR, and she is fine with this couple fostering through NMR. If after they have fostered Malty for a couple of months, and the trainer has worked with him and he is responding well, NMR will pay for the surgery. In the mean time, I'm keeping Malty for another night.

My new foster that's coming to me is through NMR.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Poor Malty! I wish I was closer to you I would definitely take Malty in! My heart gos out to him and my family will definitely keep him in our prayers. Good luck and of course keep us posted! PS ...some second owner???


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

If he could find his way to California safely, I'd be more than willing to foster Malty.

I would fear a flight would scare him


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 9 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722942


> If he could find his way to California safely, I'd be more than willing to foster Malty.
> 
> I would fear a flight would scare him [/B]



You bet he could find his way to California!!! :thumbsup: 

"In Cabin"...the flight would be fine


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 9 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722985


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 9 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722942





> If he could find his way to California safely, I'd be more than willing to foster Malty.
> 
> I would fear a flight would scare him [/B]



You bet he could find his way to California!!! :thumbsup: 

"In Cabin"...the flight would be fine 
[/B][/QUOTE]

WooHoo!! I was just getting ready to pm you!!! :chili:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 9 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722993


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 9 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722985





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 9 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722942





> If he could find his way to California safely, I'd be more than willing to foster Malty.
> 
> I would fear a flight would scare him [/B]



You bet he could find his way to California!!! :thumbsup: 

"In Cabin"...the flight would be fine 
[/B][/QUOTE]

WooHoo!! I was just getting ready to pm you!!! :chili:
[/B][/QUOTE]

If the person near by is unable, please let me know.

I don't think I'd be able to fly out there, but hopefully someone can.

Would I need to fill out a foster application with NMR? I already have it about 90% filled out


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Crystal,
If someone in California can take him, I would be happy to donate towards a flight.......let me know. I'm sure others would chip in too to save this little guy.
Elizabeth


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 9 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723026


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 9 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722993





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 9 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722985





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 9 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722942





> If he could find his way to California safely, I'd be more than willing to foster Malty.
> 
> I would fear a flight would scare him [/B]



You bet he could find his way to California!!! :thumbsup: 

"In Cabin"...the flight would be fine 
[/B][/QUOTE]

WooHoo!! I was just getting ready to pm you!!! :chili:
[/B][/QUOTE]

If the person near by is unable, please let me know.

I don't think I'd be able to fly out there, but hopefully someone can.

Would I need to fill out a foster application with NMR? I already have it about 90% filled out 
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm not sure yet if he would be fostered through NMR or Second Chance at this point. Or maybe something else altogether. Go ahead and finish filling out the form for NMR and Deb or myself will get back with you. I'll let you know when I hear from the couple who live here. I think Deb is thinking she can make arrangements with someone who works for one of the airlines to fly him out to you in the cabin so it wouldn't require you coming to get him.

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Feb 9 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723036


> Crystal,
> If someone in California can take him, I would be happy to donate towards a flight.......let me know. I'm sure others would chip in too to save this little guy.
> Elizabeth[/B]


Wow...thanks Elizabeth!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Crystal,
I also should have mentioned that even though I live in minnesota I have a zillion frequent flyer miles and would be happy to go get him and take him where he needs to go in california.....let me know
Elizabeth :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Feb 9 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723055


> Crystal,
> I also should have mentioned that even though I live in minnesota I have a zillion frequent flyer miles and would be happy to go get him and take him where he needs to go in california.....let me know
> Elizabeth :biggrin:[/B]


Wow...I just got done pm'ing Deb (3MaltMom) telling her I think I love her. Now I think I love you too. I think I've been in the chat room way too much with Heidi! :smtease: :smrofl: 

Thanks so much Elizabeth. We'll let you know as soon as we know something. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 9 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723063


> QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Feb 9 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723055





> Crystal,
> I also should have mentioned that even though I live in minnesota I have a zillion frequent flyer miles and would be happy to go get him and take him where he needs to go in california.....let me know
> Elizabeth :biggrin:[/B]


Wow...I just got done pm'ing Deb (3MaltMom) telling her I think I love her. Now I think I love you too. I think I've been in the chat room way too much with Heidi! :smtease: :smrofl: 

Thanks so much Elizabeth. We'll let you know as soon as we know something. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Poor Heidi


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

No problem Crystal......thats what friends are for!!!! This is a special forum and we have to do what we can to save one malty at a time!!!! Each one matters!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, I'll fly him out. This little guy is VERY deserving of our help. 

He's been dealt a crappy hand. 

Rescues are full, and he seems to be left behind.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh my, you ladies are ALL so awesome!!!

Crystal must be in tears. Yep, Malty will be SM's own rescue. How cool is that? 

We love you Crystal. :smootch:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay, I have to play devil's advocate.

Crystal, do you feel that Malty needs the assistance of a behaviorial therapist? Would he get that in CA? Will he be alright in a home with another dog or does he need that special one on one? Sounds a little like he can be pretty anxious. 

Would he and Ajax get along alright? And, what if they didn't? CA is a long ways from IN. 

It's so awesome how a plea goes out here and so many people jump right in to work it out. We are just an AWESOME group!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Count me in financially. Whatever it takes for this little doll. AND WE HAVE TO CHANGE HIS NAME!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 9 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723139


> Okay, I have to play devil's advocate.
> 
> Crystal, do you feel that Malty needs the assistance of a behaviorial therapist? Would he get that in CA? Will he be alright in a home with another dog or does he need that special one on one? Sounds a little like he can be pretty anxious.
> 
> ...



It's always great to have someone play devil's advocate though! 

I also have a Whippet puppy, who is 22 lbs as of Saturday. However, I would be able to separate the dogs if necessary. I think Crystal would be one of the only ones to know if he needs only one on one, and/or if he needs a behaviorial vet. All of these are things to consider. 

I would find it odd if Jax didn't get along with him. Jax is a pretty easy going guy! 

As much as I want to help, it would be ideal if the local foster family can take him! He wouldn't have to fly a long ways and he'd get free training!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: You are all so awesome!!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 10 2009, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723154


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 9 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723139





> Okay, I have to play devil's advocate.
> 
> Crystal, do you feel that Malty needs the assistance of a behaviorial therapist? Would he get that in CA? Will he be alright in a home with another dog or does he need that special one on one? Sounds a little like he can be pretty anxious.
> 
> ...



*It's always great to have someone play devil's advocate though! *

I also have a Whippet puppy, who is 22 lbs as of Saturday. However, I would be able to separate the dogs if necessary. I think Crystal would be one of the only ones to know if he needs only one on one, and/or if he needs a behaviorial vet. All of these are things to consider. 

I would find it odd if Jax didn't get along with him. Jax is a pretty easy going guy! 

As much as I want to help, it would be ideal if the local foster family can take him! He wouldn't have to fly a long ways and he'd get free training! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much, Mandy, for understanding. I was afraid it would come off wrong, and I certainly didn't intend it that way. Poor baby, he needs a home. It sounds like he'd probably blossom in the right environment.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

This is so darn neat!!! Malty, you are one lucky puppy!
Keep us posted and huge hugs and thanks for everyone involved!!!! YES!!!!!!!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Oh wow, I'm soooo happy to hear it's all working out for this little guy. Thank you Crystal, and Deb, and Mandy. And yes, I'll donate too if a rescue won't pay for his surgery. Little Malty has a chance on a good life now, that makes my day!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

And to add, I too think it would be great if the local couple could take him and have the benefit of a behaviorist to work with him. It's good to hear there are options here, other than the sad one that awaited him. Thanks ladies, you all rock!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 10 2009, 01:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723154


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 9 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723139





> Okay, I have to play devil's advocate.
> 
> Crystal, do you feel that Malty needs the assistance of a behaviorial therapist? Would he get that in CA? Will he be alright in a home with another dog or does he need that special one on one? Sounds a little like he can be pretty anxious.
> 
> ...



It's always great to have someone play devil's advocate though! 

I also have a Whippet puppy, who is 22 lbs as of Saturday. However, I would be able to separate the dogs if necessary. I think Crystal would be one of the only ones to know if he needs only one on one, and/or if he needs a behaviorial vet. All of these are things to consider. 

I would find it odd if Jax didn't get along with him. Jax is a pretty easy going guy! 

As much as I want to help, it would be ideal if the local foster family can take him! He wouldn't have to fly a long ways and he'd get free training! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Personally, I think it would be best for him to be in a one dog family. But that family would have to know dogs and how to train him and work with him. And honestly, that is a pretty hard thing to find. He seems to be doing fine here at my house with my two, however it's my Zoe who is not sure she thinks having him around is such a great idea. And he was fine at the foster home with all of her other dogs. The rest are small dogs. It's her large dog that he is having problems with. so the next best thing would be a home with only one or two small dogs. I know he was never socialized to other dogs so the fact that he's doing so well with my two and the other foster's small dogs is a really good sign imo. If Jax is a laid back guy like my Jett, it will be a perfect situation. And I think since your Whippet is a puppy, that probably won't be a problem either. How big will he get?

Please keep in mind Malty is a dog with fear issues. So personally, POSITIVE training is really needed for him. It will build up his confidence as well as help to keep him focused and calm when he is in a stressful situation. Since he is 6 and not a puppy any longer, it is taking longer to teach him things. We have not managed sit or down. I've been trying to use the 'Lure' method to teach him to sit, but he just wants to walk backwards instead of sitting down. He may be a bit timid of my hand over his head. So I've tried to use the "capture" method and everytime his butt hits the ground or he lays down I use the word "GOOD" in a higher pitched very short and punctuated way, in place of a click. He now knows the word "GOOD" when said in that manner means he did something right and he gets a treat, but is still having trouble connecting the action to the reward. It'll take some time. Mandy, do you have access to a trainer who uses POSITIVE training methods? For a dog with fear issues, the more punishment/correction form of training could make things worse because it would stress him and make him even more anxious and fearful. Most rescues don't pay for trainers. I don't know if we could raise money here on SM for medical and training expenses. Just something to think about. Maybe there is one in your area who will volunteer for rescues like this one here does?

Also keep in mind that Malty has bitten twice that we know of. The first was in his first home probably around age 3 with the child. Honestly, I don't fault a dog when it involves a small child because we just don't know what that child was doing to cause the dog to bite. The 2nd time was in his 2nd home, again in his 3rd year with them. The wife had moved out for a very long time. They decided to reconcile and so here was someone moving into his home who he hadn't been around for a very long time. The very first thing she did was to give him a bath. He was not cooperating and she tried to discipline him. I don't know what that form of discipline was. But he bit her. Keep in mind this was after 3 years of not being treated very well, and aggressive behavior being encouraged. His only form of play and interaction was to play aggressivly with his dad, mounting his arm and shaking it etc. In his foster home he has not bitten but did do a warning mouth on her arm when she was using a very old school form of discipline. She felt he was trying to be dominate and pushed his head to the floor to assert her dominance over him. Absolutley the worst thing you can do to a dog with fear issues. She has just returned from a behavior seminar and is now acknowledging she has handled Malty completly wrong and it is fear, not dominance she is seeing. She is changing her training techniques. And she says she does not believe Malty really intended to bite her, but was frightened and warning her so to speak. Malty has done nothing here that I consider aggressive. I've given him a bath and he was fine. However, it's only been a few days. His true personality won't really show itself for a couple of months.

Since there is a chance that Malty may become SM's first 'foster', I will just lay it all out here on the public forum. I was going to PM Mandy with all of this before she committed to taking him if this couple here in my town does not work out. Second Chance Rescue contacted NMR about this guy because they didn't have the funds for LP surgery. NMR contacted me about fostering him. After hearing about his so called 'dominance' issues, it was decided by both heads of rescue that it would not be a good fit here with my Zoe who gets stressed very easy. She needs a more submissive fluff around like my boy Jett. The last word I had heard from either rescue was NMR would pay for the LP surgery if I fostered him, or even allow his current foster to keep him and still pay for the LP surgery but it would be a NMR rescue so they could recoup a small portion of the surgery expense from his adoption fee. It was right after that decision that I agreed to foster the little girl Lynne has in KY. Sometime after that NMR found out that Malty has bitten twice and after much discussion between the two heads of these rescues, they determined it in the best interest of Malty, the rescues, and any potential adoptive family, to euthanize Malty. Please don't get angry at NMR or Second Chance. Especially NMR since they were going on the report of Second Chance who is now acknowledging she needs to change her training methods. This is a very difficult desicion that ALL rescues must make from time to time. If they adopted out a dog who has been known to bite, and it bit again, the rescue would be liable. They could be sued and then they would no longer be able to help all the other dogs out there in desperate need of help. Again, I was not told ANY of this when Second Chance called and asked if I'd take him for the weekend while she went to the seminar. And I'm pretty angry about this too. I decided to let NMR know what good progress I had seen with Malty in the short time I had him. NMR was totally flabergasted that I had him for the weekend and then told me about the earlier conversation with Second Chance and their decision. At this point I was in emotional shock. Grief, anger, and mourning for this poor soul who I do feel is adoptable and deserves another chance. Late Sunday evening I got a call from Malty's foster mom that she was home and wanted to know how it was going. I told her that it was going well so far and I felt Malty was making progress in the short time I had him here. It was then she told me she didn't want him back. He and her large dog are having problems and it's disrupting her house. Then yesterday when I saw him progress even more I was even more determined to try and find a way to save him. That's when I contacted my trainer for her opinion, contacted the foster home with Small Paws, and emailed NMR with my idea. NMR of course wants to give any dog as many chances as possible and said if this couple is willing to foster and the trainer works with him and after 2 months she evaluates him as being adoptable, NMR will pay for his surgery. So I told Second Chance this update as well as Malty's continued progress. She is now very encouraged about Malty and is ok to have him back at her house until we find the right foster home for him. I may still have him some evenings and my days off to work with him if she feels he's regressing in her home. Please understand that not only having Malty with me at the store would be a horrible idea for Malty, but it is a public place of business. If he bit someone in my store, myself, and NMR or Second Chance would be liable. I am not allowed to foster Malty if he goes to the store with me. It's just too high of a risk in NMR's opinion. And I am in agreement. It would be terribly unfair to Malty. Setting him up for failure instead of setting him up for success.

So...there it is. All the good, bad and ugly. Lynne, I think it wonderful that you brought up your questions. It's so easy to think with our heart and not our heads when issues like this come up. Please, SM'rs, think of other possible issues or problems so we can really think it through. I want Mandy to be fully knowledgable and prepared about what she may be getting into before agreeing to it. And Mandy, no one will think less of you if you feel you're not the best solution for him. Someone else will take Malty if it doesn't work out. He will get another chance.

God bless you all. I'm sorry that I probably started something pretty messy here. But I'm confident we can find the perfect place for Malty. And yes, he needs a new name. Something with some thought put into it. He deserves it.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

To answer some of the questions:

Joey will probably get to about 35 pounds.  He's tall and skinny.

And yes, I do have access to some wonderful positive only trainers. We take Joey to puppy classes on Wednesdays and Jax goes to Intermediate class on Thursdays.  I will have a chat with her today (if I see her) and see if she could offer any help. Private lessons are much more expensive, but I could see about maybe doing a group class. She has a Good Manners class that is for older dogs. Much like a puppy class, but for adults!

I would be able to bring Malty to work with me. I work in a small office and there's only about 3 of us in here, and he would stay confined in my office with Jax & I. Please let me know if the local couple is unable to help.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 10 2009, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723365


> To answer some of the questions:
> 
> Joey will probably get to about 35 pounds.  He's tall and skinny.
> 
> ...


You so flippin' ROCK!!! :rockon:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I would be glad to make a modest donation for behavioral training.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes she does "flippin' rock" Deb. LOL All of the SM'rs do. I have not cried so much as I have this past couple of days. I don't know what I would do without each of you. :grouphug:


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

Count me in for a donation too! Thanks to all the SM Angels helping Malty out :grouphug: 

Rita


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I swear SM folks can move Mountains!!!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Yep, Mandy you do rock.  And so do you Crystal. Thank you for all you've done to try to give Malty a chance at a future. The easy thing would have been to just give him back, cry a little, and move on. You've gone above and beyond in trying to arrange things and work out a good solution to a bad problem. Did you hear back from the possible local foster parents yet? Or is he going to Mandy via Deb's connection? Again, thanks Crystal, Deb and Mandy for all you have done and will do. Keep us posted and will someone set up a donation thingee when it's time? (Showing how much I know about how that works). :huh: 
Looking forward to that happy ending.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I am crying! Turn on the news and it is so D-P-R-E-S-S-I-N-G...............turn to SM and fill up lifted and encouraged that there are still some AWESOME people who really care. You guys are all so wonderful. I can't do much, but I can pray!
I think you guys are wonderful. 
Terri


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am soo happy to hear that there was solution out there. I vote for a new name too - malty is a terrible name (unless he responds to it - then we might want to consider keeping so as not to give him yet one more thing to work on while he brushes up on his manners!). I would vote for a name that begins with C in honor of Crystal and all her hard work (Calvin, Conor, Cooper, Chris, Corey, etc).


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 10 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723736


> I am soo happy to hear that there was solution out there. I vote for a new name too - malty is a terrible name (unless he responds to it - then we might want to consider keeping so as not to give him yet one more thing to work on while he brushes up on his manners!). I would vote for a name that begins with C in honor of Crystal and all her hard work (Calvin, Conor, Cooper, Chris, Corey, etc).[/B]


What about the name "Cris" - short for Crystal (our hero)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Crystal I've bumped this thread up so if there is someone like me who didn't see the beginning of Malty's story, they can read it. At this stage he is already in CA with Mandy, but I hadn't seen this! I'm so sorry I missed it, but glad I found it so I could catch up. Maybe you could update the title and add something like "this is the beginning of Malty's story with us".

Thank you for making this happen for Malty. :wub: :wub:


----------

